# Nicholas Llerandi (Ever Forthright) demos the Benedetto S-6 Jazz Guitar Pickup



## sojourner (May 25, 2013)




----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (May 28, 2013)

I had no idea he could do this, i think i love every note he's played thanks for posting!


----------



## TIBrent (May 29, 2013)

After watching this video I immediately wanted one of those pickups  & that is the sign of a good demo & an amazing player


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 29, 2013)

The use of the Ever Forthright music in the video editing was awesome!


----------



## The Scenic View (May 29, 2013)

Note to self; Study jazz in post secondary schooling.


----------



## Malkav (May 30, 2013)

Those pickups sound mind blowingly full and warm O_O Would really be interested in hearing these things in person, that Godin seemed like a great match to them, would be interesting to hear the results out of a solid body or an ES-335 construction style hollow


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jun 9, 2013)

This demo is amazing! I saw it the other day on facebook. This is somewhat tangential to the discussion, but would anyone point me toward some jazz musicians with sounds similar to this? John Stowell is similar to this. I need to find a good way to get better at chording melodies...


----------



## Indigenous (Jun 9, 2013)

If you want jazz guitarists with that "out" kind of sound, Jonathan Kreisberg is right along the same vein as him. He has really interesting chord-melody as well.


----------



## svenlk (Jun 10, 2013)

0 Xero 0 said:


> This demo is amazing! I saw it the other day on facebook. This is somewhat tangential to the discussion, but would anyone point me toward some jazz musicians with sounds similar to this? John Stowell is similar to this. I need to find a good way to get better at chording melodies...


 tosin abasi


----------



## Malkav (Jun 10, 2013)

^ Not so much out there, but he uses a Benedetto 7 string - So Same pickup 



^ Van Eps had a lot to do with the popularisation of 7 strings in jazz, plenty of deep moody chord tones 



^ Rosenwinkel is cool in that some of his phrases are the more "outside" kinda stuff, not exactly the same as Nick was doing but interesting tonalities


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 10, 2013)

Sick, really loved the lines he was playing. Thanks for sharing! Pickup sounds amazing


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! Jonathan Kreisberg is really great! I definitely hear some Rosenwinkel influences in TRAM... all over, haha. The others are great too!


----------

